

Ask HN: Is there a dual pane version of HN? - DiabloD3

I find HN to be the most invaluable website I visit on a daily basis, however interacting with HN usually involves multiple tabs and flipping back and forth if I want to comment on a URL/story.<p>Has anyone produced a dual pane version of HN that puts HN on the left, and the clicked URL on the right?
======
ra
There is a Chrome plugin that does this:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknjebohmlggcbicghlj)

~~~
DiabloD3
Ahh, very interesting, but I'm not on Chrome. There doesn't seem to be a
similar plugin for Firefox.

~~~
Obscure
You might want to give this one a try:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fox-
splitter-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fox-splitter-
formerly-split-br/)

------
nsenifty
This is super crude, but something I just hacked up-

<https://gist.github.com/911459>

------
dstein
I've always kind of wished web browsers had a built-in split-pane feature so I
can keep one tab always open within the window.

